# should have taken



## rydell

大家好，

How can I say "This bus doesn´t go to the library of Beijing, *we should have taken the bus number*..."  may it be 这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们应该坐一三三路公交车?

多谢。


----------



## Lucevan le stelle

Your translation sounds okay. There is no equivalent expression to "should have done" in Chinese, so it's basically the same as "should do" when translated into Chinese.


----------



## stephenlearner

咱们*本（来）*应该坐一三三路公交车 sounds better in this context than 咱们应该坐一三三路公交车, although 咱们应该坐一三三路公交车 works.


----------



## SuperXW

I agree that 本来 is a good word to emphasize the meaning of "should have done", although your original translation is also good.


----------



## rydell

May I add 就 before 应该?  咱们*就*应该坐一三三路公交车.


----------



## Skatinginbc

rydell said:


> May I add 就 before 应该?


这辆公交车不去北京图书馆，早知如此咱们*就*该搭一三三路.


----------



## Messquito

*就* gives the sense of "*then*", as in If we were going to the Beijing Library, *then* we should have taken bus number 3. 要去北京圖書館，我們*就*應該搭三號公車
It would make better sense to say 這輛公車不去北京圖書館，要去那，咱們就應該搭三號公車。
However, I wouldn't consider it wrong to drop 「要去那，」in colloquial conversations because I would know what you mean.(Although it might sound a little awkward)

And to mean *should have*, I can think of a way to do that: ...才對
這輛公車不去北京圖書館，咱們應該搭一三三號公車才對
This 才對 literally means "that should've been the right thing to do", which shows certain levels of "*pity*". What's pity? Regretting something you *have* done. So I think it could perfectly demonstrate the tense "*should have*"

p.s.
bus
=公交車(China)
=公車(公共汽車)(Taiwan) (Since 公共汽車 is twice longer, it's seldom used, and rarely in colloquial conversations)
bus 111
=ㄧㄧㄧ路公交車(China)
=ㄧㄧㄧ號公車(Taiwan)


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> And to mean *should have*, I can think of a way to do that: ...才對
> 這輛公車不去北京圖書館，咱們應該搭一三三號公車才對
> This 才對 literally means "that should've been the right thing to do", which shows certain levels of "*pity*". What's pity? Regretting something you *have* done. So I think it could perfectly demonstrate the tense "*should have*"


In the following case, 才对 does not mark the tense "should have". It only marks a correction.
A:我们一会儿坐什么车？
B:一二三路吧。
C:这辆车不去北京图书馆，咱们应该搭一三三路才对。


----------



## stephenlearner

After rethinking this question, I can add some more points:

Before you take the bus 123, you should  say:
1.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们应该坐一三三路公交车。
2.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们应该坐一三三路公交车*才对*。
3.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们*就*应该坐一三三路公交车。(Normally you don't use 就，but if you begin to argue with your friend, and you want to emphasize your opinion is right, you can use 就）

After you take the bus 123, you should say:
1.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们应该坐一三三路公交车。(OK) (which could not imply you have suggested it before taking the bus)
2.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们应该坐一三三路公交车*才对*。（OK）(which could not imply you have suggested it before taking the bus)
3.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们*就*应该坐一三三路公交车。（better) (which could imply you have suggested it before taking the bus)
4.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们*本来*应该坐一三三路公交车。(better) (which could imply you have suggested it before taking the bus)
5.这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们*本来就*应该坐一三三路公交车。(better) (which could imply you have suggested it before taking the bus, and you are complaining to your friend, although 3 and 4 can also imply your are complaining, depending on your tone and facial expression)


----------



## Lucevan le stelle

I agree with stephenlearner's analysis above. I have another suggestion: 这辆公共汽车不去北京图书馆，咱们*当初*应该坐一三三路公交车。当初 is similar to 本来，but I think it conveys the "should have" meaning a little better.


----------



## fyl

My first reaction was a very colloquial word that explicitly indicates the past: 来着.
这趟车不去北京图书馆，我们应该坐133路来着。
I first thought this was perfect, but then I captured a little bit oddity when I read this sentence. Now I am feeling it's correct, again.
What do you guys think about using 来着 in this way?


----------



## stephenlearner

That is very good, I assume, in Beijing region.
Before riding on the bus, you can't use it, so it can convey the meaning of_ should have done_.


----------



## stephenlearner

这两天在思考”来着“，从这一个例子就发现，虽然很多词一直在用，但很少深入想它的意思。
来着，就是表示过去的意思，比如：我说什么来着？你做什么来着？
所以用在表示 should /could/would have done something的句子中，是很合适的。
你本来应当出国留学的--你应当出国留学来着。
他本来能进入XX公司的---他能进入XX公司来着
我原本要去看望你的，但……--我要去看望你来着，但……


----------



## Icetrance

"本" means "in the first place" (initially). 

Pinyin: běn


----------



## Icetrance

Am I right or wrong? Thank you very much.


----------



## Messquito

Icetrance said:


> "本" means "in the first place" (initially).





Icetrance said:


> Am I right or wrong? Thank you very much.


Yes, you are right, but there are more subtleties to it.
I think other than "initially, originally," it also implies "fundamentally". It not only suggests what things were at the beginning but also suggests "by default". There is usually two clauses in a 本來 sentence, and 本來 draws a contrast between the two clauses, emphasizing the (in)consistency.
For examples:
他本來是個開朗的男孩，但是最近變得很憂鬱。He was a cheerful guy in the first place, but he's seemed depressed lately.
我本來是女的喔！ I was female in the first place! (The underlying second clause: But now I'm not!)
我本來應該搭5號公車，但是我忘了。 I should have taken bus 5, but I forgot.

If there is not a contrast, then 本來 is not usually used in modern Chinese.
Her creativity was what got her the job in the first place. 她的創意就是*一開始*讓她得到工作的特質。


----------



## Icetrance

Messquito said:


> Yes, you are right, but there are more subtleties to it.
> I think other than "initially, originally," it also implies "fundamentally". It not only suggests what things were at the beginning but also suggests "by default". There is usually two clauses in a 本來 sentence, and 本來 draws a contrast between the two clauses, emphasizing the (in)consistency.
> For examples:
> 他本來是個開朗的男孩，但是最近變得很憂鬱。He was a cheerful guy in the first place, but he's seemed depressed lately.
> 我本來是女的喔！ I was female in the first place! (The underlying second clause: But now I'm not!)
> 我本來應該搭5號公車，但是我忘了。 I should have taken bus 5, but I forgot.
> 
> If there is not a contrast, then 本來 is not usually used in modern Chinese.
> Her creativity was what got her the job in the first place. 她的創意就是*一開始*讓她得到工作的特質。



非常感謝你! 

I very much appreciate your explanation. So grateful.


----------

